
Facebook's Libra gets new open-source competition; founding team from MIT - mierle
https://github.com/celo-org/celo-monorepo
======
timmoreton
I'm an engineer working on Celo. Here's a Forbes article on our recent
annoucement and open sourcing:

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenehrlich/2019/07/17/as-
fac...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenehrlich/2019/07/17/as-facebook-
struggles-for-blockchain-support-a-truly-decentralized-challenger-emerges/)

------
asaj
There's a recording of our announcement in case you missed it!

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=m4RJGLofox8](https://youtube.com/watch?v=m4RJGLofox8)

